# Kurzer Benq W1070 Bericht (und Bitte um Rat)



## Kühlschrankwichtel (31. März 2013)

Hallo Mitwichtel!

Ich bin zur Zeit auf der Suche nach einem Beamer. Meine Anwendung: *Monitorersatz*! Ich will ein Gerät, mit dem ich vom Sofa aus surfen, Videos gucken und auch mal was spielen kann.
Meine gewünschte Projektionsbreite ist 2-2,2m.

*Part 1)*
Trotz des drohenden Regenbogeneffektes entschied ich mich spontan für den Benq W1070, der vor einigen Tagen hier eingetroffen ist. Um eine eventuelle Rückgabe nicht zu gefährden, habe ich so schnell es geht getestet.
.. bisher nur auf weisser Raufasertapete.


Was mir aufgefallen ist:
1. Das Bild vom Benq ist sehr hell und auch recht scharf! Testweise ein Paar Exceldateien geöffnet und alle Schriften waren gut lesbar... natürlich nicht zu vergleichen mit nem Monitor  An den Rändern des Bildes war zunehmende Unschärfe zu erkennen, was aber nicht wirklich als unscharf bezeichnet werden kann. Habe im Anschluss das Testbild mit den vielen waage- und senkrechten weissen Linien projiziert und siehe da, chromatische Aberration... die verschiedenen Grundfarben des Farbrades werden unterschiedlich stark durch die Optiken gebrochen (ist bei Linsen nicht so hoher Qualität besonders in den Randbereichen typisch). Der Effekt ist nicht stark, führt meiner Meinung nach jedoch zu der zum Rand abnehmenden Schärfe. Hier ein Paar Bilder:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2. Als erstes sofort ne Bluray (Bladerunner) eingelegt... Schönes Bild! Kräftige Farben.. *sabber* .. das Schwarz war völlig in Ordnung, d.h. es ist mir nicht negativ ins Auge gesprungen oder so. Habe es mal pausiert und bin nah rangegangen und sehe da: Viele dunkle Punkte flackern. Scheinbar normal bei DLP-Beamern und aus der normalen Distanz von 2,5-3m sieht man das nicht wirklich... erst recht nicht, wenn der Film läuft ... also für mich kein Drama.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3. Eine 3D Bluray eingelegt (Avatar). Die Sainsonic Brille war zum Glück am selben Tag eingetroffen. Was soll ich sagen? Richtig geiles Kinofeeling! Selbst auf der groben Raufasertapete ein klasse Bild!! Jedoch bin ich mal kritisch: Die Brille hat links einen Sensor, der zum Synchronisieren auch Signale vom projizierten Bild braucht.. ich habe den Sensor mal aus versehen abgedeckt (etwas stand zwischen Leinwand und mir) und zack, verwischt alles für ein Paar Sekunden, da die Sync verloren geht. Sprich wenn man sich auch mal umdreht oder so, wird das 3D Bild kurzzeitig gestört.

4. Komischerweise laufen alle nicht-HD-Videos sehr ruckelig, wenn ich meinen Desktop dupliziere. Wenn ich den Beamer als Erweiterung einrichte, ist alles flüssig. Softwarebedingt? (Ati HD7850 Karte + Catalyst)

5. Und nun das wichtigste... Ca. nach 30 Minuten wollte ichs nun wissen. Sin City Bluray eingelegt und laufen lassen... nach 5 Minuten fühlte ich mich komisch... bisschen unruhig... nach 10 Minuten etwas flau. Irgendwas stimmte nicht, aber ich konnte nicht sagen, warum.. nur eine Ahnung. Also schaute ich weiter und stellenweise provozierte ich den Regenbogeneffekt mit hastigen Augenbewegungen. Man "sieht" die Farbsäume anfangs nicht wirklich bewusst... man stellt sich immer die Frage "huch, war da jetzt was buntes?"... und Tatsache: nach einiger Zeit des Schauens merkt man diese Farbsäume deutlich und kann mit Sicherheit sagen, dass dort Farben sind wo keine sein sollten. Nochmal das Streifen-Testbild angemacht und die Augen bewegt... wahnsinnig buntes Bild x)... der Kontrast Schwarz-Weiss ist hierbei am schlimmsten.

Nach den Paar Stunden habe ich den Beamer erstmal abgestöpselt (Widerrufsrecht etc)... und siniere seit Tagen darüber, ob ich mit diesem Effekt leben will/kann. 
Der Beamer hat ja bereits das 6fach RGBRGB Farbrad und dreht sich mit (meines Wissens nach) 6facher Geschwindigkeit... sollte also bei 50Hz pro Farbe 300Hz Frequenz haben, wenn ich mich nicht irre. Dennoch reicht es aus, um die Farben aufgelöst wahrzunehmen.

Mein Fazit: Wenn der RBE nicht wäre, wärs ein Top Gerät für kleines Geld! Die chromatische Aberration ist nicht groß, das Pixelflimmern ist typisch für DLP... aber irgendwie fühlt sich diese Technologie für mich an wie Trickserei... man versucht, das träge Auge reinzulegen, was bei mir scheinbar nicht klappt.

PS: Die Lautstärke des Beamers ist ordentlich, aber für mich persönlich nicht störend... Inputlag habe ich keinen gespürt... Soll aber bei ca. 50ms liegen.

*Part 2)*
Komme ich zum zweiten Part... die Suche nach Rat! Da der RBE mir diesen fiesen Streich spielt, sehe ich keine andere Möglichkeit, als mich auf die LCD Technologie zu stürzen.
Also bitte ich um Vorschläge... Nochmal kurz was mir wichtig ist: Genügend hohe Schärfe für PC-Betrieb, dem Budget angemessenes Schwarz, 3D-Fähigkeit, kein allzu großer Inputlag (spiele nicht mehr wirklich leistungsorientiert.. hier und da Crysis 3, alle paar monate mal WoW oder EvE Online). 
Findet sich irgendwas auf dem Markt, das qualitätstechnisch in diesen Punkten an den Benq W1070 herankommt und den Rahmen von 1000€ nicht sprengt?

Wie ist es z.B. mit dem Epson TW5910? Der Lag soll mit den passenden Einstellungen <90ms liegen (ist doch noch okay?)... aber habe fieses über die Schärfe gelesen. Der TW3200 scheidet aufgrund fehlender 3D-Fähigkeit aus.

Viele Grüße
Wichtel

*Update*


----------



## noname1997 (31. März 2013)

Hier mal ein Link mit ähnlicher Frage


----------



## Max76 (1. April 2013)

In sachen Bildschärfe wirst du nicht mit einem LCD glücklich, such dir einen gebrauchten SXRD oder DILA Projektor.


----------



## Superwip (2. April 2013)

LCoS Projektoren mit Full-HD und 3D gibt es aber erst ab ~2000€ und soweit ich weiß können wenn überhaupt maximal einige Kinogeräte weit jenseits der 10 000€ nativ mit 120Hz angesteuert werden und schaffen 60fps im 3D Modus.

In dem Preisbereich hast du leider nur die Auswahl zwischen 1-Chip DLP und LCD mit allen Nachteilen dieser Technologien.



> Der Lag soll mit den passenden Einstellungen  <90ms liegen (ist doch noch okay?)...


 
90ms Inputlag sind weit davon entfernt "okay" zu sein... 30ms (2 Frames bei 60Hz) werden oft als Richtwert für die "Schmerzgrenze" genannt, PC Monitore werden oft schon für mehr als 10ms kritisiert was vor allem in Multiplayer Egoshootern nicht ganz ungerechtfertigt ist.


----------



## Kühlschrankwichtel (2. April 2013)

Ich schätze das kommt ganz auf die tatsächliche Anwendung an... FPS finde ich ab und an toll, aber hauptsächlich im Singleplayer. Die Zeiten des Hardcorespielens sind bei mir eh passé . Schätze ich lass mir ein Gerät vorführen.


----------



## Supeq (2. April 2013)

Schade das du den Regenbogeneffekt so krass wahr nimmst, denn ansonsten ist der BenQ für den Preis ein top Gerät. Meinst du nicht, das man sich daran gewöhnen könnte?


----------



## Superwip (2. April 2013)

Der Regenbogeneffekt tritt am stärksten an schnell bewegten schwarz-weiß Kanten auf.

Damit ist Sin City wohl ein absolutes Worst-Case Szenario. Du solltest das vielleicht nicht als Maßstab nehmen. Die LCD Technologie ist leider auch nicht makellos.


90ms Inputlag sind viel. So viel das es nicht nur ein kleiner Nachteil in schnellen Multiplayer Egoshootern ist sondern so viel das man es merkt- auch in Singleplayer Egoshootern, Rennspielen oder RTS. Zum Glück wurde der Beamer getestet.


----------



## Kühlschrankwichtel (2. April 2013)

Bin dennoch gespannt auf den TW5910... erleben ist immernoch aussagekräftiger als spekulieren .
Dass Sin City der worst case ist, war mir bewusst. Habe heute die offizielle Erlaubnis vom Händler gekriegt, noch ein wenig testen zu dürfen... also wirds primär darum gehen herauszufinden, ob der Effekt von mir generell wahrgenommen wird oder nur sporadisch. Bisher weiss ich nur: Sin City und das Testbild mit weissen Linien sind krass ... Schätze Abspann von Filmen müsste auch übel sein (auch wenn man sie niemals wirklich schaut ;D)...


----------



## Kühlschrankwichtel (6. April 2013)

Seit gestern habe ich die beiden Beamer auf meinem provisorischen Tisch aufgebaut: Benq W1070 und Epson EH-TW5910 (der frisch eingetrudelt ist).

Zuerst testete ich den neuen, danach habe ich beide gleichzeitig betrieben (PC) und jeweils die Hälfte des Bildes abgedeckt, um direkt miteinander vergleichen zu können.

1. Der erste Eindruck vom *Epson* war durchweg positiv. Ich habe erwartet, unscharfe Schriften zu sehen... riesige Fliegengittermuster, aber dem war nicht so. Alle Schriften konnte ich auf Anhieb problemlos lesen, es stach nirgendwo Verwaschenheit heraus. Im Bluraybetrieb sowieso kein Problem. Ich habe spaßeshalber dann die Konvergenzkorrektur durchgeführt... war aber etwas zu ungeduldig und will es nochmal machen . Auf Testscreens erkennt man deutlich Konvergenz-mismatches, besonders zu den Ecken hin. Ob ich das noch korrigieren kann, wird sich zeigen. Im normalen Betrieb (Desktop, 3m Entfernung) merkt man es nur indirekt durch zunehmende Unschärfe... hier aber auch nichts, was meine Augen zum Bluten bringen würde. "Super Resolution" bringt ein wenig was (glaube ich), aber diese Spielereien finde ich unnötig, da das Bild meiner Meinung nach wie gesagt scharf genug rüberkommt.

Der direkte Vergleich mit dem *Benq* zeigt jedoch deutlich, der *W1070* hat hier die Nase vorn! Die feinsten Schriften sind hier wirklich auf 1 Pixelbreite begrenzt.. sie wirken feiner als auf dem Epson. Ich habe viel Zeit kuschelnd mit der Wand verbracht, um diese feinen Nuancen zu erkennen. Der Epson hat bei schwarzen Schriften leichte dunkle Ausfransungen, die über dieses 1 Pixelchen hinauswandern und die Schrift irgendwie "fetter" wirkt... nicht so filigran wie beim Benq. ABER: Hier sehe ich beim Benq chromatische Aberration (wirds wohl sein) deutlichst, wenn ich näher ran gehe. Vom Weiten ist die Schrift zwar schwarz und fein, aus der Nähe sehe ich deutlich grüne einseitige *Fransen* (sorry für die Raufaser ). Während man beim Epson mit der Konvergenzkorrektur zumindest versuchen kann, Abbildungsfehler zu minimieren, ists beim Benq ein inherentes Optikproblem.


2. Das Bild des *Epson* wirkt sehr sehr ruhig. Da zittert und vibriert absolut nichts! Selbst bei "super resolution" auf Maximum habe ich kein Rauschen oder ähnliches gesehen.

Im direkten Vergleich ist der *Benq* ein kleines Epilepsie-Opfer. Das gesamte Bild *zittert* doch sehr... So krass ists mir beim ersten Probelauf nicht aufgefallen. Hier habe ich auch das Kabel gewechselt, aber das Zittern bleibt. Ich versuche noch ein Video völlig ohne Handzittern aufzunehmen, aber das Video oben zeigt eigentlich schon das tatsächliche Bildzittern. Und das krasse ist, ich sehe das auch aus 3m Sitzentfernung. Zwar minimal, aber man kanns erkennen. Dunkle Pixel schwanken *beim Benq* zusätzlich noch in ihrer Helligkeit (*beim Epson* 0)... weiss nicht ob man das auf den Videos so gut erkennt.


3. Thema Schwarzwert. Der Epson hat mich in dieser Hinsicht nicht umgehauen.. weder positiv noch negativ. Ich projiziere noch auf Raufaser und habe das Gefühl, das Streulicht erhellt mir hier das Schwarz... die Lumen des Beamers arbeiten quasi gegen ihn . Für mich ist dieser Punkt übrigens sehr wichtig. Dunkle Film- und Spielszenen dürfen nicht enttäuschend wirken! In dieser Hinsicht folgen Tests heute und morgen mit dunklen Games wie EvE Online... hier bin ich quasi noch unschlüssig, ob das Schwarz für mich ausreicht.

Im direkten Vergleich schneidete der Benq meiner Meinung nach deutlich besser ab und zwar allein aus dem Grund, dass das Schwarz beim Benq dunkelgrau wirkt und beim Epson irgendwie ein leichter Blauton enthalten ist (sieht das jmd genauso?). Schwarz ist beim Benq auf jeden Fall schwärzer! Das Testszenario war ganz simpel ne 100%ige Schwärze.. *Ergebnis*. In nicht so flächigen dunklen Bildern erscheint das Schwarz des Epson durchaus als Schwarz und nicht als Blau.
Bin selbst sehr gespannt auf meine dunklen Tests.

4. Sofort nach dem Einschalten des *Epson* merkte ich das Nachziehen des Mauszeigers. Nicht wirklich schlimm, aber man kriegt ein schwammiges Gefühl bei der Steuerung. Habe das "image processing" wie überall empfohlen auf "fast" gestellt und sofort eine Verbesserung festgestellt. Der Inputlag ist dadurch (für mich) nichts wildes. Das habe ich mit Games (FEAR 2, Crysis 3, Diablo 3, Bioschock Infinite) getestet und werde es heute Abend wieder machen, um ganz sicher zu gehen, dass es keine Auswirkungen hat. Meine Versuche den *Inputlag* zu messen sind am meiner lahmen iPhone Kamera gescheitert x)... glaube der Shutter ist ca. Faktor 2 zu langsam.
Übrigens sieht Bioshock Infinite zum Sabbern aus auf beiden Beamern!! Crysis 3 etc natürlich auch. Da klappt euch die Kinnlade runter! x) Keines der iPhone Bilder oder Videos kann auch nur annähernd die Qualität des projizierten Bildes festhalten... aber hier wenigstens der *Versuch* mit dem Epson.

Meine *Zusammenfassung* in Tabellenform. Der RBE wäre noch beim Benq eine 0, beim Epson natürlich ein ++.

PS zur Info: Die Bilddiagonale für die Tests war ca. 62"... Nach der Entscheidung und der Aufhängung sollens 92" werden.
PPS: 3D Tests mit dem Epson folgen wenn die Brillen da sind

Update: Bildzittern des Benq heute weg. Pixelflimmern natürlich nicht.

Den RBE sehe ich überall noch stärker als zuvor (auch ohne penible drauf zu achten). Dies betrifft Filme (sogar bei 3D sehe ichs deutlich), Browser, Games... egal wo es buntet sehr.

Fazit:
Ohne RBE-Empfindlichkeit: Benq... Schwarzwerte, Reaktionszeit, Schärfe sind besser (wenn auch nicht um Welten).
Ich werde wohl den Epson nehmen... bei dem kann zumindest stundenlang Gamen und Filme gucken ohne kalten Schweiss auf den Armen zu haben x)... Beide Geräte top wie ich finde!!


----------



## Kühlschrankwichtel (7. April 2013)

Update mit ein Paar Bildern. 

Direkter Schärfevergleich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Schwarzvergleich... hrhr kleines Wortspiel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Links Epson, rechts Benq.


----------



## Kühlschrankwichtel (14. April 2013)

Update:

Epson TW-5910:
Messung Inputlag 2D mit fast processing: 60-70ms (gemittelt über 6 Messungen).
Im 3D-Modus schiesst der Lag auf gefühlte 100ms+, da fast processing in dem Modus nicht anwählbar ist... somit ist der Beamer nach meinem aktuellen Wissens- bzw. Erfahrungsstand nicht wirklich 3D-gaming fähig.

Aufgrund eines Grünstiches in einer Bildecke wird das Gerät retourniert und voraussichtlich ein TW3200 bestellt... Laut diverser Quellen sollte dieser eine bessere 2D-Bildqualität (u.a. Schwarzwert) haben und schnell sein. Ich schätze auf 3D werde ich solange verzichten müssen, bis es Beamer für 1k€ gibt, die keinen RBE haben und die schnell genug sind .


----------

